# first frillback hatchling.



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well the first frillback hatched last night or early this morn and waiting on the second. fingers crossed, hope it not too far behind the first. Im very pleased as frills can be tricky sometimes to breed. I do have a question about the feathering, does the curl show up when they get their first feathers? does it change with each moult? and also will the a crest be noticable when weaned. Im sure if I wait and see my questions would be answered but just was excited about these first hatchlings...pics to come when I band them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> well the first frillback hatched last night or early this morn and waiting on the second. fingers crossed, hope it not too far behind the first. Im very pleased as frills can be tricky sometimes to breed. I do have a question about the feathering, does the curl show up when they get their first feathers? does it change with each moult? and also will the a crest be noticable when weaned. Im sure it I wait and see my questions would be answered but just was excited about these first hatchlings...pics to come when I band them.


OH NO!! WE gotta wait till you BAND THEM to see them???? LOL
Oh, ok then..........can't wait to watch THESE guys grow up. I have no idea about the feathers............


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> OH NO!! WE gotta wait till you BAND THEM to see them???? LOL
> Oh, ok then..........can't wait to watch THESE guys grow up. I have no idea about the feathers............


well I may beable to work something out, wanted to heed my own advice I wonder what the feathering is all going to look like on a baby, glad they grow quick, can't wait to see what these younguns will turn out to look like.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You sure are making this awful hard for me to resist getting some....especially when you post those pics......soon I hope?


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Congrats SpiritWings! I have to say that frillbacks are my favorite (Appolgies in advance to my Willow) .... They are just so STINKIN cute!!!!! Can't wait to see pic's...... So ...... if your not ... tooooooooooooo... busy... Your not busy right??? NAww... so GO GET THOSE pictures!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I did get a new camera, so heck, I really do need to use it.....stay tuned.........


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Fbirdie82 said:


> Congrats! I don't know how I missed this thread but I cannot wait to see pictures!  You are very lucky to have two very healthy babies this early in the season, and out of such lovely birds!
> 
> Most of my Frillbacks are plainheads, however the crested that I raised was not born with a crest. It only appeared after all of his feathers were in. It really took me by surprise because both of his parents are plainheads, although I found out later that they both have crested ancestors.
> 
> ...


oh thanks, so the creast can be there when they are weaned? I will be keeping all the creasted birds out of this pair. both babies are doing well, can't wait to get my hands on them, been keeping my distance as dad is a little skittish,mom just wings slaps but does not move, so far they have been good parents.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Fbirdie82 said:


> Erm I just reread my post and I don't think I was very clear...  By the time half the feather is out of the shaft you will tell if the bird is going to have good curl or not. But when they are still pink and have feaher fuzz you can't tell much. Grrr I wish I could scan in some pics to show you.
> 
> But yes you will know by weaning if they will have crests! And don't cull your uncrested babies just for lack of crests as they may be carriers of the crest gene.


I will not be culling anyone! yeeks.....was going to hope to get a crested hen and mate her back to father bird as he is creasted. and not SELLING the creasted ones but keeping them. would like to find more creasted whites.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh, I like the crested frills.  Now do yours have the feathered feet? Could you at least get pictures of the hen on the nest?? I wanna see!!


----------



## Fbirdie82 (Jul 24, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> I will not be culling anyone! yeeks.....was going to hope to get a crested hen and mate her back to father bird as he is creasted. and not SELLING the creasted ones but keeping them. would like to find more creasted whites.


By culling I meant selling off, not killing.  Sorry about the confusion, I come from an agriculture/dairy/horse background and our cull has a slightly different meaning than the pigeon world's cull.

Steve StClaire and Rick Moyer both have nice white crested. I am sure there are many others but those are the only two that I have personally met.

I have some info on crested genetics that I can send you. It is a recessive allele so a bird needs to have two copies to have a crest, although they can be carriers which mean they carry one gene for crest. The plainhead allele is dominant so one P/H gene would make the bird be plainhead. That means two crests should always produce a crest. And from what I understand here are your other crosses for crested...

Crested x crested would have 100% chance.

Crested X non-crested (non-carrier) would have 50% chance.

Crested X non-crested (carrier) would have 75% chance.

Non-crest (carrier) X non-crest (non-carrier) have 25% chance

Non-crest (carrier) X non-crest (carrier) have 50% chance.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Fbirdie82 said:


> By culling I meant selling off, not killing.  Sorry about the confusion, I come from an agriculture/dairy/horse background and our cull has a slightly different meaning than the pigeon world's cull.
> 
> Steve StClaire and Rick Moyer both have nice white crested. I am sure there are many others but those are the only two that I have personally met.
> 
> ...


that is great info, thanks alot!!!! having it written out is easier to understand. Im hoping my hen carries creast, if so, they would be in the 75% catagory, guess we will see, I would like to get serveral rounds from them this year, see if I get creasts then wait to see their sex and then perhaps add some new birds with creasts later. do you know if the folks you mentioned have web sites or emails or contact info? do they ever sell whites?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Fbirdie82 said:


> Jim Armstrong is another one who I think might have white crested. Steve StClaire has a website, and I can get all e-mails for you. Will PM you probably tomorrow morning with their contact info.


very thankful, thats great!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

heres one of them  Steve Stclair >>>
http://www.geocities.com/pm66052/SteveStClairFrillbacks.html

plus just a frill site I found lol 
http://members.tripod.com/pigeon00/Frillback.htm


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> heres one of them  Steve Stclair >>>
> http://www.geocities.com/pm66052/SteveStClairFrillbacks.html
> 
> plus just a frill site I found lol
> http://members.tripod.com/pigeon00/Frillback.htm


thanks alot! Ive got his info saved and hope he will have birds at some point, my new breeding/fancy bird loft has broken ground today! Im very excited.


----------

